
What Kind of Software Would People Actually Pay For? - raganwald
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/what-kind-of-software-would-people-actually-pay-for/
======
akkartik
Most interesting. A related insight: people will often not think much about
what they pay in a social context, but be brutally penny-wise in non-social
contexts.

This explains why restaurants can have huge margins, but coffee shops rarely
do. It's normal to see people working alone at a coffee shop for hours after
paying $1.99 for a coffee. Such behavior is uncommon in a restaurant -- the
common script is to go out with friends or on dates to eat socially. A
restaurant can charge more for ambience and service. $$$$ coffee shops on yelp
are at the level of Starbucks.

------
pchristensen
Thanks Reg, I was hoping you'd see it!

------
hank777
Excellent piece. The idea of the expensive hobbies is actually something that
I had not thought of and is certainly another very interesting vector for
offering services people will pay for.

~~~
pchristensen
That was the big idea I came up with when I was trying to get outside of B2B.
Consumers buy stuff all the time - America's economy is built on that! So if
we can't make something that American consumers will buy, what does that
really say about software entrepreneurs?

